# Ohio boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, fellas that meet and greet for this weekend might just have to be put off. Who said that we might get snow this weekend if we planeed it. Was it Shawn that said it?

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
One product issued by NWS for: Columbus OH
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
400 PM EST THU DEC 13 2007

...WINTER STORM HEADED FOR THE OHIO VALLEY THIS WEEKEND...

.A MAJOR WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO AFFECT THE REGION THIS WEEKEND. A
LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL DEVELOP OVER THE LOWER MISSISSIPPI VALLEY
AND THEN MOVE NORTHEAST TO SOUTHEAST OHIO BY SATURDAY NIGHT. AS
THIS SYSTEM MOVES NORTHWARD IT WILL STRENGTHEN...AND BRING
SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER TO MUCH OF THE OHIO VALLEY.

OHZ045-046-054>056-063-064-141100-
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.A.0004.071215T1100Z-071216T1100Z/
UNION OH-DELAWARE-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...LONDON...
COLUMBUS...NEWARK...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE
400 PM EST THU DEC 13 2007

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT.

SNOW WILL BEGIN SATURDAY MORNING AS LOW PRESSURE PUSHES NORTHWARD.
THE PRECIPITATION WILL MIX WITH FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET AT TIMES
SATURDAY AFTERNOON. PRECIPITATION MAY CHANGE TO RAIN EAST OF I-71
SATURDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING...BEFORE CHANGING BACK TO ALL SNOW.
TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE BY SUNDAY
MORNING. SOME ICE ACCUMULATION IS ALSO POSSIBLE.

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE
FOR HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER IN AND CLOSE TO THE WATCH AREA.

HEAVY SNOW AND...OR ICE IS FORECAST TO ACCUMULATE IN THE WATCH AREA
CAUSING HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS. THOSE WITH TRAVEL PLANS IN
THE WATCH AREA ARE ADVISED TO CHOOSE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE...OR
SHOULD USE EXTREME CAUTION IF TRAVEL IS UNAVOIDABLE.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weather Service
1325 East West Highway
Silver Spring, MD 20910
E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: May 16, 2007Disclaimer 
Credits 
Glossary 
Privacy Policy 
About Us 
Career Opportunities 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE: for Safety, for Work, for Fun - FOR LIFE


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks fun JP. Had a little snow and ice/slush I pushed this morning at one of my lots. I havent checked the fun for this weekend yet


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Tom it won't be long and I bet you guys will have some type of watch for you out there as well. These are just popping up all over the place right now.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;454915 said:


> Looks fun JP. Had a little snow and ice/slush I pushed this morning at one of my lots. I havent checked the fun for this weekend yet


I just checked Noaa and it looks like you guys got snow in the whole 7 day up there

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...LE&textField1=41.4797&textField2=-81.6785&e=1


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I saw that too. But it doesnt mean we will get squat Sometimes I could fart more snow than what falls, LOL They prolly arent giving a warning for us yet, because they have to factor in the winds to see if any lake effect will go with the storm toopayup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Nothing for us yet.

Tom if your farting snow, you might want to get that checked out!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah if you are farting snow you have a problem! lol i hope we get that 4 to 8 but i just saw 2-5 total:crying: im sure ron will get hammered thou


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, shawn you might be right. Dont worry I'll take photos this time  Maybe even a movie !!!!

Looks like were going to get snow frezzing rain the more snow


----------



## winter angel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Let It Snow Let It Snow*

I'm Ready, I'm ready.purplebou
Just signed two more contracts this morning.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

We are gonna get dumped on good here!!! We could have 8-10 or more here right by the lake, then some lake effect too. This is gonna be fun!!


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

who said 8-10 for us. last i heard was it's going to stay south. just like last week.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

NOAA said up to 8 inches or more by the lake, which is where I am. Im not sure that this storm is gonna dump a TON of snow, but the lake effect that is supposed to follow will add more. Plus the news at noon today said 3-6 Sat Night, then 2-5 sunday


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ahhhh the jealousy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont feel bad Icey!!!! The past few storms just kinda got "blown" away from us and got squat. I have plowed once so far, where my friend an hour south where they get less snow has plowed prolly 4-5 times so far


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

well i'm not going to get excited untill i see it. my plow has been on and off more then i want to admit.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont worry, its been the same for me too. I drive my car around more now, so I am just gonna leave the plow and salter on for the season, at least hopefully


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

OK i will eat crow noaa just changed the weather for us. 8-12 still going to hold off but maybe i'm a little excited.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

LOL, I bet crow dont taste too good I think we all are gonna share in a decent storm saturday and sunday. Help put a few $$$ in our pocketspayup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i hope so but i want a bunch man. but for u guys i know ur smart so ill ask u whats the going sub rate around northeast ohio???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

When I subbed with a 94 2500 with a 7.5 foot Meyer, I got 60 an hour. So I would say between 60 and 80 or so would be in the ballpark. Now we are in the game for 8-12 or morepayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

10"--12" here:bluebounc:redbouncepayup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

$60-$80 for sub?? yeah right, that's going rate for the contractor. how are you gonna pay a sub $60-$80 / hour and make any money? i only have 1 hourly commericial account, all my other stuff is per shove. i get subs for $25-$35 hour all day long. if anybodies paying $60-$80 an hour for a sub give me a call i've got four trucks and i'll bring em all plus my $35 hr subs!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

There making $125 hour up there. So thats about right sub rate


Corn, I'm in your ball park, 25-35 hr is subrate here also.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Corn, rates are different in different parts of the state. 25 bucks an hour is what experienced drivers get here using the companies truck!!!! But 60-80 is def. the going rate, unless I was overpaid??? Which I doubt. I would even take 50 bucks an hour. Just gotta remember, Wooster is much more rural than my neck of the woods, and you guys generally receive less snow than we do here in the snow belt. Not trying to start a pissin match, just trying to explain:waving:


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

looks like im moving to the snowbelt lol. Whats the going sub rate for a 2 speed S250- S300 bobcat up there in the snowbelt?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

OHio $125-150 hr as a sub. More if you had a push box


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

well i just had a guy say 40 an hour. and one of the places has to be 15 miles out of my way it seems low to me which is y i askd.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

KGR, if it is that far out of your way and only 40, then I wouldnt do it. 15 miles is a quick trip in good weather, you put a crap load of snow, that quick 20 min trip turned into an hour probably unpaid.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;456218 said:


> KGR, if it is that far out of your way and only 40, then I wouldnt do it. 15 miles is a quick trip in good weather, you put a crap load of snow, that quick 20 min trip turned into an hour probably unpaid.


he has a couple other things right in my route. like i need the work but i know what i am worth i dont think 40 covers it. ill probably end up sleeping on it but its alot of back dragging and tight spaces, it would be good to keep me busy but this truck needs to last and that takes funds


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

How many hours of guaranteed work does he have for you????? If it is only like 2-3 hours, Id say screw it. But if it is a full route...5-6 hours or more, then I would consider it


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i dont think its a full route maybe 3 hrs and that is the drive time that 15 mile away one there nasty condos too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, all I can say is sleep on it and rack your brain again tommorow on it. Is 120 a storm or so really gonna be enough or could you find a few more places and easily make that much and not have as big of a headache???


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

KGR were in solon do you plow,,are you close to liberty st,in solon thanks chuck


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like a busy weekend ,lots of snow and ice calling for 6-12 by sunday night,time to start making money,steve and tom you guys ready,,,,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep. Truck is fueled, fluids topped, plow on, salt in the back and ready to kick some a$$!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;456332 said:


> Yep. Truck is fueled, fluids topped, plow on, salt in the back and ready to kick some a$$!!!


same here. All that done after 3 cleanups today.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

*here is the warning for us*

Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Cleveland Oh
913 Pm Est Fri Dec 14 2007

...winter Storm To Affect Ohio And Pennsylvania This Weekend...

.a Storm System Will Move To The Ohio Valley By Sunday Morning. It
Will Be A Significant Storm. There Is Still Some Question As To
The Exact Track And Strength Of The Storm. Most Of The Area Will
See Heavy Snow But The Snow May Mix With Or Change To Sleet And
Freezing Rain Mainly East Of Interstate 71 Saturday Night.
Precipitation Will Change Back To All Snow On Sunday. Winds Will
Increase Sunday And Produce Considerable Blowing And Drifting Snow
By Sunday Afternoon.

Ohz011>014-020>023-031>033-038-089-paz001>003-151015-
/o.con.kcle.ws.w.0006.071215t2100z-071217t0900z/
Cuyahoga-lake-geauga-ashtabula Inland-medina-summit-portage-
Trumbull-wayne-stark-mahoning-holmes-ashtabula Lakeshore-
Northern Erie-southern Erie-crawford Pa-
Including The Cities Of...cleveland...mentor...chardon...
Jefferson...medina...akron...ravenna...warren...wooster...
Canton...youngstown...millersburg...ashtabula...erie...edinboro...
Meadville
913 Pm Est Fri Dec 14 2007

...winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect From 4 Pm Saturday To
4 Am Est Monday...

A Winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect From 4 Pm Saturday To
4 Am Est Monday For All Of Northeast Ohio And Northwest Pennsylvania.

Snow Will Develop Across Northeast Ohio And Northwest
Pennsylvania Saturday Afternoon. The Snow May Mix With Sleet And
Freezing Rain Saturday Night....especially South Of Interstate
80... From Akron To Canton...millersburg And Youngstown.

Precipitation Will Change Back To All Snow Sunday Morning Before
Tapering To Snow Showers Sunday Night. Ice Accumulations Could Be
Up To A Third Of An Inch. Storm Total Snowfall Accumulations
Could Reach 8 To 12 Inches Near Lake Erie With 4 To 6 Inches From
Millersburg To Youngstown. Locations Across The Higher Terrain Of
Northwest Pennsylvania Could See 12 To 20 Inches Of Total Snowfall
By Early Monday Morning. Winds Will Increase Sunday And Produce
Considerable Blowing And Drifting Snow Sunday Afternoon Into
Sunday Night.

If You Have To Go Out Saturday Night And Sunday...stay Up To Date
On The Latest Winter Storm Warnings. Be Aware That Dangerous
Winter Travel Conditions Are Likely.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Trucks are omost ready, were work in the shop tomrrow intill its time to go out tomrrow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

chazg33;456308 said:


> KGR were in solon do you plow,,are you close to liberty st,in solon thanks chuck


ya all of my stuff is in solon i only have about an hour long route at the momment. looking for more.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Moring guys, well here we are the big day !!! LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes Ron here we are, the big day!!! Kinda feels like we are going to the super bowl or something, lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like we are still in the 3-5 range. But I think that will change to higher amounts imo


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Just started a little bit ago. 

JP


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hasnt started up here yet. Prolly wont till like 1pm or so


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, I know its the snow bowl LOL

JP keep us posted on what its doing.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Tom still snowing here. It has lightend up a little but not much.It is a steady snow everything is covered right now. Shawn is going to have to be the picture man. I cannot find my camera. I think I lost it when the finger got ate by the snow blower. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL,

How much on the ground right now??


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=1970&st=140

I am on the website josh posted and he was saying that we are on the cusp of the change here. Same screen name over there too.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok, what r they calling for, down there?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry Ron, went out for a drive to see what is going on. He is saying 2-4 before the change if it changes No storm total given yet though.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Changing to rain?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I believe hesaid it is changing to mix. Don't quote me that forum is going to fast to keep up with them.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok I hope we get all snow


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

hey guys hrer we are... youre right its the snow bowl!

i am just getting home, ill have to start looking at all the weather things now!

just checked the camera- full battery and ready for losts of pics! ill try to take a vid or 2
we will try to get some of jp too.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

be back fellas stepping back outside to see what is going on.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok keep us posted still nothing here


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Still nothing here. I am getting ancy!!!!! This is gonna suck though, cause there are PLENTY o retards on the road at the moment I have a feeling there are going to be a bazillion accidents


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

there is light flurries right now


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea Tom, 

I cant wait, Yea, they said it was snowing omost a 1" hour in mansfelid


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope that mix line stays south of here. Im sorry guys, but y'all have had more snow than me, its my turn to get good accums now


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*our forcast..*

one inch today, 4 to 7 by early am, with a total of 7 to 15 by end of sunday...

thats a pretty broad statment..7 to 15..

i got low balled on a; machine shop by my house, some kid with a atv.... i hope we get a foot of snow and he just sits and spins...... i know they will call, and i will really sock it to them on the price....there is another one infront of my house driving around a lawn tractor with a plow........  lets see him move 15 inches.....even if he plows with the storm, he will look like a snowman and be cold as hell........


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats funny Dave!!! Im sure they will call. Either the guys will give up due to way too much snow or get buried in the lot. That will learn them:angry:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP just called its turing to mix there now.

I'm off to do the snow thing


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

daveintoledo;457012 said:


> one inch today, 4 to 7 by early am, with a total of 7 to 15 by end of sunday...
> 
> thats a pretty broad statment..7 to 15..
> 
> i got low balled on a; machine shop by my house, some kid with a atv.... i hope we get a foot of snow and he just sits and spins...... i know they will call, and i will really sock it to them on the price....there is another one infront of my house driving around a lawn tractor with a plow........  lets see him move 15 inches.....even if he plows with the storm, he will look like a snowman and be cold as hell........


Hahahha take ur plow or machine and burie those two idiots with snow, or just let the air out of there tires...hahah No way that quad or atv will handel 15 inches, they will call!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Its comming down good, but not time to go yet


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

What a bunch of slop out there. Went to all rain and now it seems like it is trying to go back to something but I am not sure what that is going to be. lol Got a few pictures but I need to get them developed and put on a cd. Will do on Sunday and hopefully they will be up that night. Shawn did you get any yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope the mix zone goes away from here. That will really put a big damper on any decent accumulations. I want a nice big storm, not a bunch of ice/sleet crap:angry:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Just got off the phne with Shawn and it says all rain outside right now. Local metorologist says hopefully 4 more inches by sun afternoon.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That sucks!!! What are the temps down there??? It is only in the 20's here, so no rain


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

32 outside right now. Weatherplus says freezing rain with winds ene @ 5mph


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah all rain here... i got some pics... ill try to put them on tomorrow.


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

well its time to head out 2-3 inchs on the ground now,city lots need plowed at every 3 inchs,time to start making some money hope you guys can get some too goodluck,,,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well what a bust of a piece of crap storm. A lousy inch and a half and now it is starting to rain:realmad: So much for making money I guess


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

daveintoledo;457012 said:


> one inch today, 4 to 7 by early am, with a total of 7 to 15 by end of sunday...
> 
> thats a pretty broad statment..7 to 15..
> 
> i got low balled on a; machine shop by my house, some kid with a atv.... i hope we get a foot of snow and he just sits and spins...... i know they will call, and i will really sock it to them on the price....there is another one infront of my house driving around a lawn tractor with a plow........  lets see him move 15 inches.....even if he plows with the storm, he will look like a snowman and be cold as hell........


well you've got to get pics of those morons and post em here, i'd love to see frosty the snowman on a MTD yard machine, stuck with his blade up!!! that'd be some good stuff!!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well boys what a bust. Even though they were right on about the storm so far. They said 1-2" over night changing to rain and by mid morning it would turn back to snow with near blizzard type conditions. Well see if it happens


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well guys, Im back in from round 2.

We went out ar 3am and pushed slush, soup. 

So anyhow we got to push every thing twice so it wasnt to bad, ended up with about 5" before the rain hit. Looks like its going to get nasty later to


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I been watching this one too. Got up about 3 a.m. and saw it was raining. Still rain here at 10 a.m.. Looks like it might change over and get nasty later, hopefully after the Brownies kick some butt.  I'm not missing that game.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Im not buying it. I already took all of my crap off of the truck. Now it is 1500 lbs lighter, LOL. Ronnie and those guys down that way have the best chance of seeing snow


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Heavy snow here in Olmsted Falls.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

we are seening snow here but its not sticking


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I can barely see out my window right now!!! It is snowing white out style here!!! Just a few more hours hopefully


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

man tom sounds like you might get what they were calling for after all. but i dont think we will.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Its snowing good here, 1-3today and 1-3 tonight


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;457295 said:


> Well what a bust of a piece of crap storm. A lousy inch and a half and now it is starting to rain:realmad: So much for making money I guess


The rain we havd melted the snow off of driveways. The only ones I got plow were the buisness that were openend yesterday. Everything else melted.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like I'll have to go out shortly, I'll see if this one snow band quits first.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Buckeye, how much do you have up there?


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Young Pup;458172 said:


> Buckeye, how much do you have up there?


Probably close to 3 inches but it's coming down good right now. We have a band right over us and moving west.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool, I am running back by a church to see if they need salt right now. They are in service and don't need any to fall coming out. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

6'' on the ground a little ways north of Akron In Stow


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

8 hours of plowing time for a nap. back at it at 2 am.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Just got in, wind plus snow made it a little hairy couple times. Looks like storm is over here now, might have to clean up from wind in the morning.


----------

